# Thank god for Goretex



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, winter has arrived early. It's been unseasonably cold and very wet for the past week to ten days. This week, none of my morning or evening walks have had temps get into the double figures. (Today is our ANZAC-Australia and New Zealand Army Core- day, a day to commemorate all those soldiers who have fallen in the defence of our country over various wars and today was recorded as the coldest Anzac day for ten years...brrr)

Morning walks are now a longer process, as it takes some time to get the gear on and then take it off and hang it so it dries in time for the next outing. 

Goretex jacket, gloves, boots and pants are all in daily use now. In addition, I have dragged out my genuine Russian Army hat. (You know the ones, with the flaps which fold down over the ears...ugly yes, warm...definitely.  

All our usual walking areas are already covered with standing water. This of course means that the ground will soon turn to slush and the goretex hiking boots will be replaced with the gum boots (Wellingtons or galoshes for you non Aussies)

The dogs aren't real keen when the rain is falling, but once wet, they get on with enjoying the walk. When we get home, it's a fight to see who daddy will towel dry first.

I love watching them in the car on the way home. Even with the heater on, they sit there shivering as if they are going to die of cold.   

The good thing though, is that there are no more snakes out and about. 


Anyways, enough of that....... who's got some helpful hints or tips for winter walking? I know most of you come from way colder climates than that of Australia, so any thoughts would be welcomed......


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, *Ozkar*, you know very well there is no bad weather. Just have to dress accordingly ;D I have a pair of warm winter boots, two pairs of rubber boots, a pair of hiking boots, one LOOONG waterproof down hooded coat for cold days (I'm talking freezing t's) two sets of camouflaged goretex jackets and pants (got them while I was still in the military), two pairs of gloves, wool socks, cotton socks, various fleece and thermal shirts  So, that's my fall-winter-spring gear! Oh, and I live in Massachusetts... I don't think it will ever get that cold in the Oz


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use Hot Chillys as a base layer, its made for skiers.
Then I top them with water proof waterfowl hunting pants and jacket.
That way I don't have to dress bulky but stay warm and dry.
Heatmax toastie toes foot warmers if I'm going to be in a cold duck blind.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

In Canada we have a store called Mountain Equipment Co-Op (MEC as well call it). It has the best in layers for all weather. They make awesome long johns (these aint your grandma's long johns). They have great socks, hiking boots, snowshoes, waterproof layers etc. Almost all my wet and cold weather gear comes from them. I know they ship to Australia, but may cost you a fortune. Great store thou! http://www.mec.ca

However, my best cold weather secret is one I learned from my snowboarding hubby; a bandana. Pulled up on your face it keeps the wind and weather off your face but doesn't get as sopping wet and in the way as a scarf. We have some pretty cool looking ones, and I even have fleece lined ones. You can also get them with a velcro closure so you don't have to tie them. The bonus is that you look extra bad ass 

I also recommend a pair of gaiters. They don't look the least bit bad ass, but will keep the bottom of your pants/legs from getting soaking wet.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Tweed coat, best coat I've ever had, and the warmest. I used to have all sorts of goretex jackets when I used to do a lot of fell/peak walking in Lakes, but wouldn't swap my tweed one for any other now.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Goretex for me all the way! 

Nine months of wind/rain/snow/sleet (have I missed anything??)
and three months of sort of sunshine for summer, my waterproofs
are like a second skin :-\ 

When it's really 'chucking' it down and he's a little reluctant to walk
we clip on his 'HI VIZ VIZ' it keeps a bit of the weather off him. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5s6OjCiAVA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm_3W0Qe8Z4


Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

While watching my three shivering after their swim on there daily walks of late (It's been bloody cold) I thought of this thread Hobbsy  Looking into warm doggy clothing now.....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

These are really good for keeping the dogs warm and wicking away any wet from their coats. Just ordered the tanky top for Boris for when he finishes swimming.

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html

No gortex I'm afraid.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Tweed coat, best coat I've ever had, and the warmest. I used to have all sorts of goretex jackets when I used to do a lot of fell/peak walking in Lakes, but wouldn't swap my tweed one for any other now.


Harrigab - tweed - I'm sure it is very warm, but doesn't it act like blotting paper (if you are old enough to know what blotting paper is) absorbing all the water??? :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> These are really good for keeping the dogs warm and wicking away any wet from their coats. Just ordered the tanky top for Boris for when he finishes swimming.
> 
> http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html
> 
> No gortex I'm afraid.


Thanks for the link HM. I'm still getting my head around actually being seen in public with a dog wearing any clothing.......


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs wear clothes (hunting vests) and I don't have a problem with it.
Duck and goose hunting they need to brave the cold water retrieves, and then are asked to sit still for extended periods of time. No way I could have a wet vizsla sitting in the cold without a vest. Ive even been known to give up my coat to keep the wind off one of them.
I don't normally put vest on my dogs for warmth if upland hunting. We don't have temps under 30s on most winter days.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Thanks for the link HM. I'm still getting my head around actually being seen in public with a dog wearing any clothing.......


snicker, you've been walking your dog nude?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

ironman_stittsville said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link HM. I'm still getting my head around actually being seen in public with a dog wearing any clothing.......
> ...



What???? Doesn't everyone??? :-[ :-[


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dog in the picture is not mine.

We ordered this raincoat (it was raining almost every day last year April, May), too small and his head didn't fit under.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Tweed coat, best coat I've ever had, and the warmest. I used to have all sorts of goretex jackets when I used to do a lot of fell/peak walking in Lakes, but wouldn't swap my tweed one for any other now.
> ...


It's kinda like a wick, it will get wet but then it seems to just run off, it doesn't come through wet to the lining at all.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

datacan said:


> Dog in the picture is not mine.
> 
> We ordered this raincoat (it was raining almost every day last year April, May), too small and his head didn't fit under.


The dog in the picture looks sad (even though he is channeling Paddington Bear).


Rh.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

ironman - I think I would look sad if I had to wear that get up  

Did you order yellow???


----------

